

Android 3.0 Preview SDK - rschildmeijer
http://developer.android.com/sdk/preview/index.html

======
sudont
Screenshots, because I was interested in seeing them too:

<http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-3.0-highlights.html>

~~~
nailer
I'm surprised they're still persisting with the faux-7-segment retro digital
clocks.

See bottom right of:
<http://developer.android.com/sdk/images/3.0/home_hero1.png>

The reference will be lost on non-geeks, who will just see an ugly looking
clock.

------
zrgiu
It's just beautiful. One of the best looking interfaces for tablets I've seen
so far, and keep in mind Google is not too well known for artistic skills. It
looks like hiring the lead designer from Palm really paid off.

Also, the technical details are pretty juicy. I can't wait to get my hands on
a Xoom.

~~~
jonursenbach
Ditto, I just wish it wasn't $700.

